# What's locked and what's not?



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

It pays to look at what channels you have locked out once in a while... I just noticed I get KBVO, KNVA (CW) and GSN in HD! I had CW and GSN in SD in my favorites... new HD and I didn't even know it!  Wonder how long I've had them...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I think since 1962. :icon_lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> It pays to look at what channels you have locked out once in a while... I just noticed I get KBVO, KNVA (CW) and GSN in HD! I had CW and GSN in SD in my favorites... new HD and I didn't even know it!  Wonder how long I've had them...


KBVO HD and KNVA HD were made available June 1st (2:21pm Central Time).
GSN went HD on May 5th.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I lockout the SD versions of all channels available in HD to keep them out of the guide. (Why doesn't Dish give us the same tool for all channels that they gave us for SD/HD locals?) From time to time I review the lockouts because on one receiver a new channel added by Dish will automatically be locked out. Were it not for info on DBSTalk I'd have missed a few additions in the last few years.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

BillJ said:


> (Why doesn't Dish give us the same tool for all channels that they gave us for SD/HD locals?)


The new software that is currently spooling adds the feature to display only the HD version of a channel that has both SD & HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BillJ said:


> I lockout the SD versions of all channels available in HD to keep them out of the guide. (Why doesn't Dish give us the same tool for all channels that they gave us for SD/HD locals?)


The latest DVR software finally has that option. I don't believe it has made its way on to the 211 yet.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for info. I missed that change. Just tried it and it works. This receiver just got L635 Monday. The other got L634 and L635 when first rolled out. I'll go take the locks off that one right now.


----------

